# Top 10 singers/bands



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

always looking for cool artists.. here's my TOP freakin' 10 by order:

1.eminem
2.sean paul
3.black eyed peas
4.rihanna
5.nickelback
6.MJ
7.red hot chilli peppers
8.coldplay
9.britney spears
10.queen ..always number 1 in my heart


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine:

1. I Am Waiting for You Last Summer
2. Arctic Monkeys
3. Mono
4. Franz Ferdinand
5. Alcest
6. muddy on the Sabukan
7. envy
8. Kwoon
9. Kasabian
10. God Is an Astronaut


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

It's harder to pin down beyond the top four, but I'll give it a shot.

1 - Manic Street Preachers
2 - Radiohead
3 - The Clash
4 - R.E.M.
5 - The Beautiful South
6 - The Smiths
7 - Redgum
8 - Billy Bragg
9 - Green Day
10 - The Housemartins


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Top 5 Emcees
- Lil B
- Charles Hamilton
- MF DOOM
- Raekwon
- Lil B

Top 5 Bands
- The Brave Little Abacus
- Bon Iver
- Beirut
- Tigers Jaw
- Pygmy Lush

My favorites are always changing with the exception of Charles Hamilton and Lil B. The work ethic is revolutionary.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Aya Nikopol said:


> Mine:
> 
> 1. I Am Waiting for You Last Summer
> 2. Arctic Monkeys
> ...


A Dead Sinking Story >>>


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Spanks said:


> A Dead Sinking Story >>>


What do you mean?


----------



## EricFisher (Feb 18, 2014)

In no particular order:

1. Blink 182
2. Radiohead
3. Kings of Leon
4. MGMT
5. Taking Back Sunday
6. Angels and Airwaves
7. Brand New
8. Bon Iver
9. Nine Inch Nails
10. The Killers


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Aya Nikopol said:


> What do you mean?


I just assumed that you were talking about the screamo Envy but there's like a thousand artists that go under that name so I don't even know which one you were referring to. In short, A Dead Sinking Story is one of the best screamo records ever.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Spanks said:


> I just assumed that you were talking about the screamo Envy but there's like a thousand artists that go under that name so I don't even know which one you were referring to. In short, A Dead Sinking Story is one of the best screamo records ever.


I'm talking about the scremo but mostly Post-Rock envy. Not sure we're talking about the same band, but let me clear this, I don't like screamo. I like them for their Post-Rock elements, not the screamo part.


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

Although my list frequently changes, I will give it a try: 
1 Radiohead
2 Talking Heads
3 Pink Floyd
4 The Smiths
5 Nine Inch Nails (not the newer stuff)
6 Porcupine Tree
7 Tool
8 Aphex Twin
9 Bjork
10 Gorillaz
honourable mentions: Bob Dylan, The Beatles, Frank Zappa, Jean Michel Jarre, The Knife, Alice Cooper, Neil Young, Boards of Canada, Dj Shadow, Opeth, Joy Division, The Kinks, Rammstein, Moby, Soundgarden.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Aya Nikopol said:


> I'm talking about the scremo but mostly Post-Rock envy. Not sure we're talking about the same band, but let me clear this, I don't like screamo. I like them for their Post-Rock elements, not the screamo part.


Mostly post-rock?
Mostly post-rock?
Mostly post-rock?

I understand though (assuming that your screamo/post-rock Envy is the Japanese Envy that I'm referring to). The whole post-rock ambiance is a staple to a lot of good screamo acts. I always found the two to counteract each other pretty well which ultimately makes an act good, not just one element or another. It's like, the dynamic contrast that you'd get from post-rock is capitalized by its association with the rest of the music (ie: screamo).


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

1. The Beatles
2. George Harrison (solo)
3. Black Veil Brides
4. Green Day
5. Paramore
6. Queen
7. Wings
8. The Who
9. Cherri Bomb
10. Cat Stevens

Honorable mentions: The Kinks, John Lennon (solo), James Taylor, Bob Dylan, Churchill, Pink Floyd

Yeah. It's a mix c:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Spanks said:


> Mostly post-rock?
> Mostly post-rock?
> Mostly post-rock?
> 
> I understand though (assuming that your screamo/post-rock Envy is the Japanese Envy that I'm referring to). The whole post-rock ambiance is a staple to a lot of good screamo acts. I always found the two to counteract each other pretty well which ultimately makes an act good, not just one element or another. It's like, the dynamic contrast that you'd get from post-rock is capitalized by its association with the rest of the music (ie: screamo).


That's the one.

Mostly for me, I like the mix, I don't like scremo alone. You should like this


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

1# HIM
2# Thirty Seconds to Mars
3# Red Hot Chilli Peppers
4# Incubus
5# Radiohead
6# John Frusciante and all his band projects.
7# Nirvana.
8# No Doubt.
9# Lady Gaga.
10# Justin Timberlake.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Currently:

1. Unwound
2. Korn
3. Texas is the Reason
4. Alice in Chains
5. Pantera
6. OutKast
7. Shudder to Think
8. Nine Inch Nails
9. Garbage
10. Lamb of God


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Top 10 Bands.

Arcade Fire
Cursive
Death Cab For Cutie
Muse
Pink Floyd
Queens of the Stone Age
Radiohead
Smashing Pumpkins
Tomoyasu Hotei
Tool


Top 10 Singers.

Andrew Bird
Adele
Bjork
Carina Round
Imogen Heap
Justin Timberlake
Michael Jackson
Regina Spektor
Sarah McLachlan
Tori Amos


Top 10 Heavily Played Artists Presently In My Music Rotation.

Bela Fleck
Chvches
Daft Punk
The Glitch Mob
Hans Zimmer
The Mars Volta
Miles Davis
Nine Inch Nails
Pretty Lights
Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## adidasmod (Mar 6, 2014)

1. oasis 
2. the kinks
3. the stone roses
4. blur
5. paul mccartney & wings
6. beady eye
7. the jam
8. noel gallagher's high flying birds
9. kasabian
10. jake bugg

(i'm really picky with bands so even if i listen to a band, it can not be in my top ten. ehh and i don't listen to many bands because of the "being picky" thing. i'm not eclectic at all and don't usually try listening to new music styles)


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

1. The Beatles
2. Paul McCartney and Wings 
3. George Harrison
4. Green Day
5. The Band
6. Electric Light Orchestra 
7. Coldplay
8. Billy Joel
9. Queen
10. El Gran Combo


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll post my top 15 of music artists according to how many songs I have of them in my music collection.

1. Gorillaz
2. CocoRosie
3. Radiohead
4. Tujiko Noriko
5. Foals
6. Björk
7. Portishead
8. 65daysofstatic
9. Wild Beasts
10. Apparat
11. God is an Astronaut
12. Massive Attack
13. Beck
14. Klaxons
15. Tricky


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Kid Cudi
2. J. Cole
3. The Killers
4. Kevin Gates
5. Lana Del Rey
6. Passion Pit
7. Nas
8. Gaslight Anthem
9. Frightened Rabbit
10. Kanye West
11. Lupe Fiasco
12. Chvrches
13. Ellie Goulding
14. A Tribe Called Quest
15. Sister Hazel

Couldn't keep the list at 10


----------



## JonE (Sep 28, 2013)

Bands:

1. Radiohead
2. Pink Floyd
3. Blur
4. Grateful Dead
5. Big Head Todd and the Monsters
6. The Clash
7. Tool
8. Afghan Whigs
9. Flaming Lips
10. The Smithereens

Artists:
1. Springsteen
2. Johnny Cash
3. Stevie Ray Vaughn
4. Elvis Costello
5. Nick Cave
6. Roger Waters
7. Mark Knopfler
8. Joan Jett
9. Warren Zevon
10. Bob Dylan

Harder than I thought it would be.

Honorable Mention: Public Enemy, Tribe Called Quest, The Sex Pistols, Guided By Voices, Fleetwood Mac, R.E.M.


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

Ahh this is hard- in no particular order:
1. Brand new
2. Basement
3. My chemical romance
4. Bright eyes
5. The young veins
6. Kanye west
7. Marina and the diamonds
8. Fall out boy (oh god don't judge me)
9. Mindless self indulgence
10. Marilyn Manson 

Honourable mention: joy division, nirvana, misfits, bad religion, black flag, twenty one pilots 

x


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe not my 10 favorites.. But If I could only listen to 10 groups/artists for the rest of my life I might try for more variety.
_Not necessarily in order_

1- Alice In Chains
2- The Pixies
3- Pink Floyd
4- Smashing Pumpkins
5- Tragically Hip
6- R.E.M.
7- Red Hot Chili Peppers
8- U2
9- Pearl Jam
10- Matthew Good Band (and solo)

Possible alternates.
Soundgarden, Queens of the Stone Age, ALT-J, Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

1. Radiohead
2. David Bowie
3. Eminem
4. Frank Ocean
5. Bat For Lashes
6. Beethoven
7. Beirut
8. The Lonely Island
9. Aphex Twin
10. Unsane


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Artists I tend to listen to regularly (no order): 

1 - Radiohead 
2 - Tracy Chapman 
3 - Stereophonics 
4 - Queen 
5 - Angus and Julia Stone 
6 - K's choice 
7 - The Alan Parons's project 
8 - Sinéad O'Connor
9 - Red hot chili peppers 
10 - Eels 

... and many others. 


Artists I discovered recently or rather recently (new or not) and listen to more lately (no order): 


1 - Elephanz 
2 - London grammar 
3 - Lanterns on the lake 
4 - The wilderness of Manitoba 
5 - Tame Impala 
6 - The bad plus 
7 - Fujiya & Miyagi 
8 - Empire of the sun 
9 - Cats on trees 
10 - Imogen Heap


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Frank Sinatra
Lawence Welk
Perry Como
Mitch Miller
Dean Martin
Mel Torme
Louis Prima
Ronnie James Dio
Gene Autry
Bing Crosby


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Oh, this is difficult.

1.James Taylor
2.Jim Croce
3.Elton John
4.Diane Birch
5.Eagles
6.The Beatles
7.John Denver
8.Survivor
9.Imogen Heap
10.Three Dog Night

I would squeeze Queen, Muse, Regina Spektor, and Phil Collins in there too, if I could


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

1. Muse (actually it's my only favorite band so the rest of this list is not really my favorites but I listen most of their songs)
2. Coldplay
3. Good Charlotte
4. Simple Plan
5. One Republic
6. Imagine Dragons
7. Eminem
8. Pitbull
9. Limp Bizkit
10. 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## xMissMischieviousx (Jun 1, 2014)

Not exactly in specific order, and this is ever changing, but here's mine:

1. My Chemical Romance
2. Panic! At the Disco
3. Florence + the Machine
4. Marina and the Diamonds
5. Fall Out Boy
6. The Goo Goo Dolls
7. The Birthday Massacre
8. Mindless Self Indulgence
9. Nightwish
10. AC/DC


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

xMissMischieviousx said:


> Not exactly in specific order, and this is ever changing, but here's mine:
> 
> 1. My Chemical Romance
> 2. Panic! At the Disco
> ...


Okay your taste in music is amazing congrats [[internet hug]]

x


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## xMissMischieviousx (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostgirl said:


> Okay your taste in music is amazing congrats [[internet hug]]
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Thank you! I could say the same about you! Not many people know Marina and the Diamonds


----------

